# Buffalo NY Lets here it.



## Rcgm (Dec 17, 2000)

Ok I seen the news all you guys up there in Buffalo NY Christmas came real early this year for you guys.How much snow did you all get?Let us all know post us some pictures.:redbounce 


RCGM
Brad


----------



## qualitylawncare (Jan 16, 2004)

Up to 29" in the higher elevations. Average around 9-20"..

This storm was in no way a christmas gift... About the worst storm damage I have ever seen from snow. Would have been a great event in the middle of winter, but nobody was ready and with so many leaves still on the trees and the ground still so warm..

It's nothing more than a wet, muddy disaster right now.. I don't wish this on anyone.. Its a good money maker picking up the crap after the storm, but most of the snow was gone before we could even plow it.


----------



## Farmer_01 (Nov 10, 2005)

hey you might be waiting a few days for some replys, When the snow came down, because most of the trees still had leaves on, they brought down the powerlines when the branches broke off the trees.


----------



## 06HD BOSS (Nov 28, 2005)

posts have been made already in the storm pictures forum:
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=37590
http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=37456


----------



## 4speed (Nov 16, 2003)

We went a full week without power. My mother in law just came back online a few hours ago. For the most part , this was not a plowable event , it was a wait for it to melt event! I don't even have the plow frame on my truck yet. I have spent almost $500 for gasoline to run generators for my family for the last week and 1/2. And I have about 80 hours in just cutting tree limbs and pruning in my ,and my family,friends and neighbors yards. This on top of my 40 hour a week job! Sorry, I Don't mean to be a crybaby, I'm just tired and I never want to see an event like this again!
here is thye link to my pics.
http://img508.imageshack.us/gal.php?g=dcp03111rb5.jpg


----------



## JLK 1500 (Oct 11, 2005)

no one was ready for this. i made more money having my bobcat out and helping out pickup and move tree limbs. its been a looooooooooooong weekend.


----------

